# does in season/male LGD problem



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I went through a similar situation last breeding season. During the rut , it seems that some of my lgds are harassing certain of my does. I don't know exactly which are the primary violators but I have found a couple of does having been obviously assaulted with lots of shallow bite wounds around the neck and shoulders. Not the rear legs like in an absolute predator attack. No losses but some pretty roughed up girls and only non horned goats. My female lgds are spayed so is this likely something that will resolve with neutering or a more terminal solution is required. If you've successfully dealt with similar please feel free to respond publicly or privately.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I am interested to read responses to you question. I have never heard about this before.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Might want to ask this question in the goat forum?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have an un-neutered male LGD that lives with my does' 24/7 & my female LGD un-spayed lives with my bucks.
I have never had the kind of problem with my dogs & goats like your describing. If I thought my male dogs were doing that to my does' they would 1st get neutered or live with the bucks & if it still continued they would be re-homed or last resort put down. I would not put up with my dogs biting my goats & roughing them up for any reason.


----------

